
James Clapper, EU play-acting, and political priorities | Glenn Greenwald - Libertatea
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/jul/03/clapper-lying-snowden-eu-bolivia
======
joshuaellinger
Right on the money.

Krugman apologizing for Obama. Sigh.

